# Malvern Nursary pre prep/former college building



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 20, 2011)

This building is one of many that run either side of abbey road in malvern, the old college was closed some time ago along with the gymnasium,and what was a college building which is this one, but used in the later years as a nursary pre prep,All three are closed now.Also up on the hill stands ellerslie school a fine white tall building.I shall do a seperate report on this one, the Nursary and gymnasium are both a good explore with some interesting little bits inside still, i guess it will just sit now and await its future.





[/IMG]​








[/IMG]







[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]






[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]​


----------



## maximus (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow excellent pics...thankyou for posting!


They seemed to have an obsession with safes and pianos

Poor headwig looks very sad


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 20, 2011)

maximus said:


> Wow excellent pics...thankyou for posting!
> 
> 
> They seemed to have an obsession with safes and pianos
> ...



Thankyou so much my second post so hope to get beter, i will be posting Ellerslie school and the gym later. all three really relaxed wander, malvern is a little gold mine for great explores, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## maximus (Sep 20, 2011)

becciread said:


> Thankyou so much my second post so hope to get beter, i will be posting Ellerslie school and the gym later. all three really relaxed wander, malvern is a little gold mine for great explores, glad you enjoyed.



Certainly did enjoy! Keep up the fantastic work...well done


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 20, 2011)

Ooooo... I DO like that place! Good on ya for posting this report.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 20, 2011)

This place looks top notch!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Sep 20, 2011)

The last time we were there (many months ago) it was sealed to the nines, it's nice to get a look inside.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 20, 2011)

very nice indeed,well done  

when you post from bucket all you have to do is click on the link to post it here i think you might of used the insert image here but you don't need it using bucket which is why you have the



at either side of your picture just a little pointer for you hope it helps 

Doesn't detract from your report again well done


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 20, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> very nice indeed,well done
> 
> when you post from bucket all you have to do is click on the link to post it here i think you might of used the insert image here but you don't need it using bucket which is why you have the
> 
> ...



thankyou very much. note taken.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like a good explore


----------



## losttom (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good, dont think ive seen this place before


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely, funky building. Fab shots and report, Becci. Nice one.


----------



## Potter (Sep 21, 2011)

I must see if I can check this out when I'm next in the area.

What else is there to explore in Malvern?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 21, 2011)

Potter said:


> I must see if I can check this out when I'm next in the area.
> 
> What else is there to explore in Malvern?



Malvern is a little haven at the moment for explores and most in the same area as this place.


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2011)

Keep location chat to PMs please potter... asking in public is against the forum rules.


----------



## Potter (Sep 22, 2011)

No probs, but sounds like there is plenty to find.


----------

